# Seedy newborn poop



## Ahleemah (Jan 28, 2002)

Hiya!

Anyone know how long that seedy newborn poop lasts for?

TIA!

Ahleemah


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't know! My ds is 10 weeks old and it is still as seedy as ever. That's just the milk curds, right? If that's the case, then I'd assume until they start solids. But that's just a guess.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep, pretty much until they start solids... and then some...

-Angela


----------



## Ahleemah (Jan 28, 2002)

oh oh.....

my 7 wk old is not having that seedy poop anymore.. it looks more like solid curry.. still very wet, but only a few seeds. is that bad?

A.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No, not bad. There's a lot of range of normal- like most things. I wouldn't worry unless it's solid.

-Angela


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Yep, seedy newborn poop here too. DD really isn't eating that many solids. I can tell what she ate the day before by her poops. :LOL Funny but sorta gross.

Meg


----------



## SunRayeMomi (Aug 27, 2005)

My experience was that the "mustard-seed" looking poop lasts for as long as you exclusively breast-feed. When you start to introduce other forms of food, naturally the consistency of the BM is going to change.....


----------



## Ahleemah (Jan 28, 2002)

See, that's why I'm concerned... because he's seven weeks old and has had NOTHING except bm.....

:-(

A.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

two of mine (out of three completely breastfed babies) never had any "seediness"....therefore, i wouldn't sweat it







unless you really feel like something is definitely *wrong.*


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

okay- asking for it here- what does the poop look like?

-Angela


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

my youngest never did have "seedy" looking newborn poop. Never. It started out the thinnish mustardy-peanut butter as soon as my milk came in (on day two!), sometimes with curds, and has been like that ever since. My oldest is 4.5 and still sometimes has seedy newborn-looking dijon mustard poops if she has nursed a bit more often than usual. There are so many variations of normal. don't worry unless you have other signs that there is something wrong, then the appearance of the poops might help you figure out what it is that is bothering your baby.


----------

